# Sleeping FF in a Baby Bjorn?



## Tway (Jul 1, 2010)

Now that summer's almost over and the heat is going with it, I'm taking out the Baby Bjorn again to get around town with DD. However, this time 'round she's big enough to face forward--and, in fact, loves to see what's going on around her.

I'm wondering how safe that will be, though, if she falls asleep. I've tried looking for info on this online, but no luck. I keep picturing DD slumped forward, and me unable to see her face very well... it seems like it would be rather uncomfortable, at the very least.

Anyone have any thoughts or experience?

TIA!


----------



## Latte Mama (Aug 25, 2009)

There are so many better options than the crotch dangler and babies should not FF in carriers. For easy to find carriers, there is the Beco or Ergo just to start.


----------



## Tway (Jul 1, 2010)

Wow--I had no idea. We even invested in the Bjorn so we'd have a decent carrier.

My back does hurt in it, but I thought I just couldn't get the adjustment right. And if it hurts DD...


----------



## lisalu100 (Aug 18, 2008)

Yes, the BB really hurt my back too. My Ergo doesn't though! DD's weight is supported by her botton and thighs, instead of all on her crotch. The ergo, I can wear facing me on my front, on my hip, or, at 13 months and 18#, she's usually on my back. When baby is facing forward she can't hide her face if she gets overstimulated - you may think she's fine though, and she might really enjoy it. DD liked it for a while, until she got too heavy for me. I would be concerned if her head dropped forwards while asleep. Good Luck.


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Latte Mama* 
There are so many better options than the crotch dangler...









Sorry, I just had to get the giggles out.

Note: I'm typing blind, no glasses or contacts on at the moment









Now in all seriousness, the Bjorn is not a good carrier. I'm not sure if anyone has links to the studies but it's not at all good for baby's spine. My concern w. ffing and head slump in general would be positional asphyxia.

If she likes to see the world, my best rec. would be a high back carry in a woven wrap. My DD likes to be on my back in our Ergo. Such a comfy carrier.


----------



## Latte Mama (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm back but in a rush. OP I suggest checking out thebabywearer.com Great site and you will learn tons about babywearing and types of carriers. Your DD will thank you for it!


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I love my mei tei's... I was not a fan of the ergo I had briefly. Just wasn't my thing - such a short back I always felt like ds2 was going to flip backwards out of it. Probably extremely irrational, but there you go


----------



## cschick (Aug 28, 2007)

How big is your baby now? I thought that the Baby Bjorn had a max weight between 16-20lbs anyhow.

I'll also recommend the ergo. I couldn't carry the kid in the Baby Bjorn past about 4-5 months old, but I again used the Ergo as a backpack carrier with him for a little while this past summer at Glacier. He's a bit much for it now (I can only carry him maybe for about 30 minutes until my back starts aching), but he's also age 4 and over 40lbs.

He grew out of front carry with the Ergo about 12 months.


----------



## Tway (Jul 1, 2010)

DH and I are going to head to the local Bummis store tomorrow to try out a few wraps and see what they're like. I've never tried one before so I'm hoping to find something safe and comfortable. Hopefully the sales assistant can help me try on a few. I'd like something that DH and I can both wear, and something that will last a few years.

I think the Baby Bjorn goes to 26 lbs, and DD is just 15 or so at 11 months. She's a small baby, so she still fit.

I must say I'm a bit confused as to why Baby Bjorns are so popular if they're so dangerous... This thread is certainly an eye-opener for me. Thanks for all your replies.


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

Awesome, Tway!





















Let us know how it goes.

Be mindful of the fact that it does take time to get used to different carriers and it takes a lot of practice.

I think Bjorns are popular because a) they're expensive and what's expensive "must" be good (not my view, but some view it as such), b) being readily available in stores


----------



## Hannah32 (Dec 23, 2009)

I wouldn't think it would be dangerous at all, given your baby's age. I'm sure her head control is good enough by now. I understand the critique of not wanting to carry the baby with all their weight born by a sensitive area though.


----------



## StoriesInTheSoil (May 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tway* 
DH and I are going to head to the local Bummis store tomorrow to try out a few wraps and see what they're like. I've never tried one before so I'm hoping to find something safe and comfortable. Hopefully the sales assistant can help me try on a few. I'd like something that DH and I can both wear, and something that will last a few years.

I think the Baby Bjorn goes to 26 lbs, and DD is just 15 or so at 11 months. She's a small baby, so she still fit.
*
I must say I'm a bit confused as to why Baby Bjorns are so popular if they're so dangerous... This thread is certainly an eye-opener for me. Thanks for all your replies.*

To the bolded- there are LOTS of products that are very popular and very dangerous on the market. The Mighty-Tite is a great example of a dangerous product that is quite popular, as is the kiddopotamus snuzzler and those 3-in-1 car seats that make dangerously bad booster seats. Those baby walker things were allowed to be manufactured forever without real safety precautions, even as kids were repeatedly injured in falls down stairs when they managed to get through a doorway. There's also the recent Infantino Sling Rider that the company was warned about for a long time before they finally recalled it after some truly tragic deaths.

Long story short, it's not your fault. There are lots of products that range from not ideal to actually dangerous that are very popular and used by many parents. When we know better, we do better


----------



## Aliy (Jun 1, 2010)

if you want to carry your child front facing there is a safe way to do it and it is with a woven wrap with her legs tucked in.

I also suggest the ergo i love mine but there are lots out there the beco is very popular too!

I really want to shout from the roof tops the dangers of the dangler carriers ... but since they have been aronund for so long everyone thinks i'm crazy. The amount of hip problems and such that are coming out really should make one think.. but alas sadly.. nope


----------



## cschick (Aug 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tway* 
I must say I'm a bit confused as to why Baby Bjorns are so popular if they're so dangerous... This thread is certainly an eye-opener for me. Thanks for all your replies.

I don't actually think they're that dangerous . . . because they're such poorly designed carriers that most people end up using them for limited times due to back pain and other issues in the parent.

For me, that's the real issue. We got a BB and discovered that due to his back problems, my husband could barely use it at all even when the kid was very small, and by the time the kid had gotten to about 14lbs, I was experiencing problems with using it as well (back pain, numbness in my hips). I don't think he was ever in that carrier for longer than an hour at a stretch.

It wasn't until I got the ergo that I really registered how poorly designed the BB is. I've had backpacking packs before (and the egro is designed like a good, soft backpacking pack) and the BB just isn't designed to spread the weight correctly. It's like a cheapie/badly designed backpack--it puts all the weight on your upper shoulders and back. The Ergo, the Beco, and other better designed carriers all have solid hips straps/wraps which spread the weight across your hips.


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

YOu might consider checking out a Trekker







.

http://goneshopping.ca/index.php?rou...product_id=579


----------



## Latte Mama (Aug 25, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamadelbosque* 
I love my mei tei's... I was not a fan of the ergo I had briefly. Just wasn't my thing - such a short back I always felt like ds2 was going to flip backwards out of it. Probably extremely irrational, but there you go









Oh I didn't like my Ergo either, I sold it. But lots of people love them and they are readily available. The best carriers evah are made by the WAHM's and are quite hard to get. But i love my Bamberoo and Dream Carrier! Oh and can never say enough good things about a woven


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

i can still wear my 35 lb 5year old comfortably on my back in a mt. i love the baby hawk and kozy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SilverFish (Jan 14, 2010)

hey tway, you're in montreal, right?

i have a really awesome mei tai made by a montreal woman. the name is MoaPo. I must have tried on a million different carriers and this one was my favourite by far. i found the ergo to be bulky and a bit uncomfortable, and the maman kangerou brand are pretty crappy... the baby hawk would have been my second choice, it only lost out because of the extra stiffness and style. woven wraps are great, but i personally find a mei tai to be easier to learn and faster to get on, plus a little less "obvious"... less fabric. anyway, i got mine at "la nid de cigogne" on st viateur, but there are a few stores in montreal that carry them. i'd also recommend "calins et popotin" on beaubien... they have a fairly big carrier selection.

i wear my MoaPo nearly every day. it is super comfy in a back or front carry. my sister even used it with her 25lb 9 month old yesterday while we were walking in the park and found it pretty comfortable.


----------



## cschick (Aug 28, 2007)

The kid at about a year in our Ergo:

http://www.odinfinn.com/coppermine/a...gin-park-2.jpg

The kid at 4+ in the Ergo:

http://pics.livejournal.com/cschick/...3695g/s320x320

(Yeah, he's sound asleep in the second picture, it's about the only time he wants up there nowadays.)


----------



## Tway (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks, all, for your wonderful input.

SilverFish, I was going to head to Boutique Bummis on Mount-Royal to try on what they have in store. They seem to carry quite a few, including these mei-tais. I'll try on a few and see how they feel--and I'll see if they have the one you recommend. Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## syd'smom (Sep 23, 2008)

Just for the record, it would NEVER be safe for a baby to sleep while forward facing in any carrier. Even at an older age, I would be worried about positional asphixia (and I sadly did allow dd to ff in my homemade stretchy, and she slept that way







, before I discovered the joys of ssc's, mts, and woven wraps







).

I also am super cautious about babe's head slumping forward in a carseat (in and out of the car) as well as in a swing. The swing we had for ds always caused his head to slump forward - we gave it back.

There are lots of great babywearing options. DH still loves his ergo; I love my woven wraps. Have fun shopping.


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

My kids slept ff in the Trekker all the time, but their heads never slumped forward. They were supported from both sides and the front as well.


----------



## bella99 (Sep 25, 2008)

Well, honestly, I used a BB because my daughter hated every kind of sling I tried. Luckily, I was able to borrow ones belonging to friends and didn't have to waste money on anything myself. I also tried an Ergo when she was past the newborn stage and she didn't like that either. I'm hoping that I will be able to borrow someone's Ergo with the baby I am pregnant with now, because I'd like to be able to use one, but I refuse to spend that kind of money until I know it will work.

I will say this about the BB. When worn correctly, the baby is actually held to your body by all the straps, there is no "crotch dangling". Problem is, that for most people, once the baby is passed a certain weight, depending on the wearers body type, you can no longer wear it correctly.

I was able to wear the bjorn correctly for about 3 months, but I am a very small framed person and we couldn't get the straps tight enough on me to hold her to my body and she started to "hang" a bit. I did wear it occasionally after that, but it became too uncomfortable. My husband, with his body type, was able to carry her correctly in it until she was about 8 months old. We have pictures where it's obvious with me that she is dangling and with him that she is actually be held to his body.

I don't think the expensive argument flies either. The ergo is just as expensive, if not more, and plenty of people here recommend it.


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

I personally think Bjorns (worn correctly) are just fine for wee little guys. I wouldn't use one past 3ish months though.


----------



## syd'smom (Sep 23, 2008)

The crotch dangling refers to all of the baby's weight on his/her crotch - babies should be carried with fabric spread from knee to knee, in a seated position, with their bums lower than their knees to properly support their spines; aside from wee little ones who can be properly supported, after 3-4mos the bjorn will put all the weight on their crotches b/c it is just too narrow. I had a bjorn too, and it was uncomfy for me with my 8lb newborn - hence my carrier search.

Bjorn has been watching the market and is releasing a carrier with an actual waist support belt for the parent and a wider base to better support the babies' bottoms - don't know if they're out yet, so we'll have to wait and see!









The ergo is expensive, though here in Canada it is about $140, iirc, and the bjorn active (with lumbar support) is $200 (reg. bjorn is $120), and I've never known anyone to use it passed 15-20lbs, whereas we still comfortably carry my 3.5yo in the ergo.

I've also tried the trekker briefly in a front carry, and I didn't like the bulk of the straps crossing on my back. I've seen it in use for front facing and I'm still not comfortable with that position; I didn't really like the head supports in ffing as the side ones are too far away to be of much support and the front one just looks obstructive. I do think it might be ok for a back carry (with the baby FACING the parent), but I would never recommend the facing away back position.

I think that with what is happening with the ASTM and the CPSC that we need to be encouraging the positions that are known to be ergonomically safe.


----------



## candelaria80 (Nov 21, 2009)

The Beco Gemini could be a nice option for you. We got one because DD was not happy always facing me, she would constantly twist and contort her body to see what was going on. The Gemini has been great for us! Though, she has never fallen asleep FF, when she is visibly tired I turn her around mostly because it is less stimulating and she likes to rest on my chest to nurse then fall asleep.


----------



## Latte Mama (Aug 25, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tway* 
Thanks, all, for your wonderful input.

SilverFish, I was going to head to Boutique Bummis on Mount-Royal to try on what they have in store. They seem to carry quite a few, including these mei-tais. I'll try on a few and see how they feel--and I'll see if they have the one you recommend. Thanks so much for your help!

MT's are awesome too. I have a custom one made by another WAHM and I'm getting a wrap converted into one too. They are super comfy







let us know what you end up getting.


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

If you find the front strap of the Trekker too obstructive, it can be twisted once to alleviate that.


----------



## Tway (Jul 1, 2010)

DH always says I'm relentless when I get an idea in my head, so the wrap is bought!

I tried a few, including the Ergo and a HUGE woven wrap, but settled on a Baby Hawk, as SilverFish mentioned. Very comfy, very easy to tie, DD seemed content, and my back didn't feel a thing. Mind, it's the only wrap I tried with DD in it (they had a bean-bag baby as a stand-in), as she spotted a basket of dolls and screamed "Doyn! Doyn!" until we let her crawl around.









Must give a nod to Bummis Boutique in Montreal! They were very helpful, and I browsed around and realized it's a very AP store (for lack of a better term).

Also realized that buying a lot of stuff BEFORE baby comes is a waste of time and money. It's only now, as we use the items, that I know just we need.

Thanks again, mamas!


----------



## redvlagrl (Dec 2, 2009)

I can recommend the BW store near Beaubien metro. They have a nice range of stuff and the staff are helpful. You can try out different types of carrier.

I wouldn't recommend a Trekker myself as they also put the baby in a crotch dangling position.

I love my woven wraps (you can wrap high on the back so baby can see over your shoulder) and my mei tai for longer periods of wearing and my ring sling for quick in and out trips from the car (like into the bank or post office). We also have a Beco whi DH often uses but it's pretty comfy for me and has an easy learning curve for back carries.


----------



## Tway (Jul 1, 2010)

So we tried out the Baby Hawk today, and I have a few questions!

My lower back still hurt quite a bit after about 10 minutes. I'm tying the bottom ties around my waist, but maybe it should be lower...?

Plus DD struggled to see the entire time. She was unhappy facing me, and spent our walk elbowing me in the throat trying to see here, see there, point at this, show me that... ARGH! WOuld it be better to have her on my back? How do you cope with not being able to see your LO?

And even though DD fell asleep on me, it was a much lighter, easily disturbed sleep as compared to her stroller (where I can lower the back, pull down the canvas, and block out all the distractions). I had to pull her poor hat down below her eyes and stop talking. Anyone have ideas to keep her happily asleep (since she's a 40-minute napper and it takes a three-ring circus to get her over sometimes).

Anywho, thanks again for your help!


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

Definitely put her on your back. I moved DD to my back at 5 months and it was soooo much better. If you do a high back carry, she will be able to see over your shoulder. Not seeing her was never a problem, I could feel her breathing on my neck so I knew she was fine. She'd fall asleep with her head on my shoulder or back. DD was a 30 minute napper and a major sleep fighter and she always slept great in a carrier.


----------



## SubliminalDarkness (Sep 9, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pumpkinhead* 
YOu might consider checking out a Trekker







.

http://goneshopping.ca/index.php?rou...product_id=579

Baby Trekkers still position the baby incorrectly. The only advantage to them is they may be more comfortable for the wearer.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tway* 
So we tried out the Baby Hawk today, and I have a few questions!

My lower back still hurt quite a bit after about 10 minutes. I'm tying the bottom ties around my waist, but maybe it should be lower...?

Plus DD struggled to see the entire time. She was unhappy facing me, and spent our walk elbowing me in the throat trying to see here, see there, point at this, show me that... ARGH! WOuld it be better to have her on my back? How do you cope with not being able to see your LO?

And even though DD fell asleep on me, it was a much lighter, easily disturbed sleep as compared to her stroller (where I can lower the back, pull down the canvas, and block out all the distractions). I had to pull her poor hat down below her eyes and stop talking. Anyone have ideas to keep her happily asleep (since she's a 40-minute napper and it takes a three-ring circus to get her over sometimes).

Anywho, thanks again for your help!

Back carries are a wonderful thing. I can't imagine how I would have gotten through DS2's first three years were he not able to perch on my back.

If your child has gotten used to facing out, it may take some time for her to adjust to another position. I never faced my kids out, so they never fought other positions.

It's not hard to have baby on back. If you wear them high on your back(I'd tie the 'waist strap' of the mei tai actually around my rib cage area and DS2 would be able to look over my shoulder he was so high up) I could turn my head and actually see some of his face there.


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redvlagrl* 
I wouldn't recommend a Trekker myself as they also put the baby in a crotch dangling position.

.

They actually don't really. It goes on much more like a mei tai with baby's bottom lower than hips and a much wider base than something like a bjorn. If they're worn incorrectly, the fabric won't wrap under the baby correctly and they may appear to dangle, but if it's put on sort of like an apron, it's not so, at least in my experience. They're sitting much more on their bottom than dangling from their crotch.


----------



## SubliminalDarkness (Sep 9, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pumpkinhead* 
They actually don't really. It goes on much more like a mei tai with baby's bottom lower than hips and a much wider base than something like a bjorn. If they're worn incorrectly, the fabric won't wrap under the baby correctly and they may appear to dangle, but if it's put on sort of like an apron, it's not so, at least in my experience. They're sitting much more on their bottom than dangling from their crotch.

I beg to differ. It may be possible, with a lot of tweaking and effort, to put a baby into a better position for a while, at a smaller size. But as baby gets bigger, it'll be harder, and in my opinion quite impossible.

On the product's own site they show nothing but bad positioning.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SubliminalDarkness* 
I beg to differ. It may be possible, with a lot of tweaking and effort, to put a baby into a better position for a while, at a smaller size. But as baby gets bigger, it'll be harder, and in my opinion quite impossible.

On the product's own site they show nothing but bad positioning.

Yeah I was going to say--I had never heard of the Trekker but opened the link and their own picture looks awful! Baby hangs down low too, which must be killer on the back









OP, two words: back. carry. It's much more comfortable and you can boost them up high enough so they can see over your shoulder, especially as they get older. I have a Beco and DS won't let me carry him in it on my front but loves the back carry.


----------



## redvlagrl (Dec 2, 2009)

The Trekker is ok in a facing in position or a back carry, but the FF position is a crotch dangler - there is a thing which cinches in the bottom. A close friend uses one all the time so I have seen it up close a lot.


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

You actually really have to use one yourself to get a good idea. The facing in and back positions are better, and it probably offers a bit less support than a mei tai, but they're still more sitting on their bottoms than dangling from their crotches.

And it's not hell on the back. Not by a long shot







. It's actually the most comfortable carrier I've personally ever used and I own 2 ring slings, a pouch, a WAHM mei tai and a structured backpack carrier.

Now, I stopped using it before my baby turned a year because he started walking at 9 months and wasn't really interested in being worn much after that, (and I personally perferred the mei tai for back carrying because I needed the help of someone else to get the trekker on my back) so I can't comment on what it is like for a toddler.

I was also careful to say "when it's worn properly". In a few of those promotional pictures, the model actually has it on wrong.


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

Also, my trekker has flaps at the leg openings that can be hooked open to offer more support to a smaller baby. It doesn't have anything that cinches at the bottom.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pumpkinhead* 
Y In a few of those promotional pictures, the model actually has it on wrong.

That must be what I'm seeing...it can't be on properly!


----------



## redvlagrl (Dec 2, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pumpkinhead* 
Also, my trekker has flaps at the leg openings that can be hooked open to offer more support to a smaller baby. It doesn't have anything that cinches at the bottom.

Oh, strange! Perhaps she has an older version? Her's has a strap that velcroes around the bottom of the seat, making it narrower. It's used for FF carries. It basically turns it into a Baby Bjorn style carrier but more comfy for mom (waist belt).

You can't see it in any of the photos on the web because they cut the pics off above that.

Does yours not have this?


----------



## SubliminalDarkness (Sep 9, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pumpkinhead* 
You actually really have to use one yourself to get a good idea. The facing in and back positions are better, and it probably offers a bit less support than a mei tai, but they're still more sitting on their bottoms than dangling from their crotches.

And it's not hell on the back. Not by a long shot







. It's actually the most comfortable carrier I've personally ever used and I own 2 ring slings, a pouch, a WAHM mei tai and a structured backpack carrier.

Now, I stopped using it before my baby turned a year because he started walking at 9 months and wasn't really interested in being worn much after that, (and I personally perferred the mei tai for back carrying because I needed the help of someone else to get the trekker on my back) so I can't comment on what it is like for a toddler.

I was also careful to say "when it's worn properly". In a few of those promotional pictures, the model actually has it on wrong.

I haven't used one personally, but have tried to help several moms who had them at babywearing meetings. I am not impressed by the carrier and would never recommend one.


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redvlagrl* 
Oh, strange! Perhaps she has an older version? Her's has a strap that velcroes around the bottom of the seat, making it narrower. It's used for FF carries. It basically turns it into a Baby Bjorn style carrier but more comfy for mom (waist belt).

You can't see it in any of the photos on the web because they cut the pics off above that.

Does yours not have this?

I think what you're referring to *are* the straps that make the leg openings smaller for younger babies. They have velcro on the back so that you can fold them out of the way and not to cinch the carrier smaller. I never wrapped mine around the front. I put them inside and they didn't cinch anything







.

Here's the instructional manual in PDF form from the website:

http://www.babytrekker.com/EXTRAS/in...20aug%2009.pdf

eta: I just read the new manual bit and it did say something about making the crotch narrower for forward facing. Huh! I've never done that nor actually seen it done! Maybe that's the difference. Sorry for the misunderstanding.

Instructional video:





I actually didn't narrow the carrier body and so my babies sat further back on their bottoms.


----------



## WifeofAnt (May 2, 2010)

So are pretty much all carriers like the BabyBjorn bad for their back/hips? DH bought a Snugli Hug (this one). He was planning on getting a BB but they were too expensive. Its still in the box but I don't have a reciept so I don't think I could take it back to Walmart... DH is at most only going to be using it until the LO is 2-3 months old because that's when he deploys again so we'll probably only use it as a face-in carrier.


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WifeofAnt* 
So are pretty much all carriers like the BabyBjorn bad for their back/hips? DH bought a Snugli Hug (this one). He was planning on getting a BB but they were too expensive. Its still in the box but I don't have a reciept so I don't think I could take it back to Walmart... DH is at most only going to be using it until the LO is 2-3 months old because that's when he deploys again so we'll probably only use it as a face-in carrier.

Walmart will usually take things back without a receipt. I would return it, personally, though if it is only used for short periods and only for a tiny baby then it probably won't do any damage. At that price point, how about a pouch? If you're just looking for something to get you through the first few months, a stretchy wrap (Moby or similar - you can make your own pretty easily with a long piece of fabric and scissors) gives awesome support for babies.


----------



## SilverFish (Jan 14, 2010)

if you want something that your husband will use, the snugli might be your best bet... my husband just never really got the hang of our home-made moby, although it was by far my fav for a newborn. he preferred the simple straps and sporty look of the snugli. this is the complaint i've heard multiple times by guys about the wrap type carriers... too much fabric, too long to put on, too warm. if you think he has the patience to learn how to wear a stretchy wrap, i'd return the snugli.


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamadelbosque* 
I love my mei tei's... I was not a fan of the ergo I had briefly. Just wasn't my thing - such a short back I always felt like ds2 was going to flip backwards out of it. Probably extremely irrational, but there you go









I feel the same way! I thought it was just me. I get them in it, then I feel like they can flip backwards, or their head is not supported enough if I make any sudden moves. LOL.


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

I really disliked the Snugli I had with ds1. Really, a lot. I't was a gift and I didn't use it very long. I tried a Bjorn and liked it better than the snugli, but my mei tai was so much better than either of those. I really loved the Trekker as well, but nothing beats the versatility of a mei tai.


----------



## WifeofAnt (May 2, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SilverFish* 
if you want something that your husband will use, the snugli might be your best bet... my husband just never really got the hang of our home-made moby, although it was by far my fav for a newborn. he preferred the simple straps and sporty look of the snugli. this is the complaint i've heard multiple times by guys about the wrap type carriers... too much fabric, too long to put on, too warm. if you think he has the patience to learn how to wear a stretchy wrap, i'd return the snugli.

Yeah, I have a Moby Wrap but he's not too sure about wearing it. I think its a man thing. I don't expect him to use it too much but I think the Moby is too complicated for him.


----------



## Tway (Jul 1, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WifeofAnt* 
Yeah, I have a Moby Wrap but he's not too sure about wearing it. I think its a man thing. I don't expect him to use it too much but I think the Moby is too complicated for him.

I've been using the mei tai a lot, but DH still prefers to carry DD in his arms. Sometimes for hours! I don't know how he does it. He tried the mei tai on at the store, but I think he's uncomfortable about the whole baby-wearing thing.

And may I just add: I keep pronouncing mei tai as "mai tai". I think I've got beach vacation on the mind...


----------

